# What was your furry awakening?



## LionLimner (Nov 10, 2019)

...If you had one/remember it! I'm curious to see where people found out about their love of seeing animals anthropomorphized. 

In my case, at risk of sounding cliche, I always loved Disney's Robin Hood. I also found "The cat returns" by Studio Ghibli to be a great introduction to whimsical cats.

I'm excited to see where this thread leads!


----------



## LameFox (Nov 10, 2019)

I watched a lot of horror films as a child, including werewolf movies.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 10, 2019)

Disney and Warner Brothers cartoons.  Specifically Daffy and Donald Duck; they were my favorites.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 10, 2019)

Gosh well i always enjoyed things like looney tunes, but i didn't think much of anything. In fact for a long time i didn't think much about humanoid animals, but looking back.. they're EVERYWHERE. Anyway- I'd say.. when i first found 'furry stuff' on my own was with some pictures online, although i still didn't think much of being furry till later on when i learned more and got into it more.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 10, 2019)

Let's say it's not something I'm very proud of. Either way, it was a somewhat fetishistic image that thirteen years old horny me happened to find amusing and since then craved for more, slowly digging into the furry fandom


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 10, 2019)

Fluke Husky i saw one of his videos and it awoke something in me and now I'm here


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2019)

From an animated pov, I'd have to say probably a lot of the feline characters from damn near everywhere. Disney obviously had a ton, but the classic "bunny" or "sexy kitty" was always a draw (pun definitely intended, LOL). 
From a real-life pov, I'd have to go with Catwoman (1960's, Newmar or Kitt) and a true love for any girl wearing cat ears or feline bodysuit and again, Playboy and bunnies TBH. 

To me there is no difference between seeing an animated movie/show or a live action one. Either way you're seeing characters and expressions and creative ideas and scenery and cinematography, so anything that merged animals was awesome to me, and to me having it "just be a cartoon" was never a distraction, so I loved the animals equally to the people as characters.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 10, 2019)

I always did, there was no one moment where I was like "hey, I like this."  I grew up watching many of the Disney movies and shorts, later the Disney Afternoon and Saturday morning cartoons.  I just preferred stories with animals as characters.  
There was also a terrible show in the 80s called Manimal, about a man who could shapeshift into different animals to solve crimes and stuff.  I didn't care if he solved the crime, I just wanted to know what animals he could turn into.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 10, 2019)

I was born and saw animals.



. . . but actually, I can't really pinpoint anything because I started drawing animals as soon as I could pick up a pencil and I made characters based on my stuffed animals since I was 3-4 xD


----------



## cerulean_blues (Nov 10, 2019)

Anima+. Such a cute little manga.


----------



## mikiruma (Nov 11, 2019)

at the risk of sounding HORRIBLY cliché..... sonic the hedgehog. never got too into the series & still can't tell you any lore, but i loved drawing the characters and making ocs to hang out with & save the world together. 8')

also pokémon! been into it since i was born & still am. my pokésona even used to be a purple lucario, as the cherry on top.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 11, 2019)

One day, in the ages gone by, I came across a yiff while surfing the internet and I knew then that this is my destiny.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 11, 2019)

I didn't have one 
For sheer curiosity I stumbled upon this site after talking to a person who was into the community and found furafinity, full of stuff, great art pieces and then I discovered there was a forum option and here I am


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 11, 2019)

I know that the very first yiff video I saw on PH is still out there. If I could I would not only say but also present what turned me into yiffer, years passed and my libido went down while curiosity went up. Now im here... thats basically it (in broad view)


----------



## Shreddyfox (Nov 11, 2019)

For some reason werewolf scenes in movies really struck a chord with me all my life, and Biker Mice from Mars was a huge obsession of mine.  The last straw was AnthroCon Fursuit dance competition videos.

Also I’m not sure if anyone remembers a show called Cowboys of Moo Mesa, but that was an another anthro show I obsessed with haha.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 11, 2019)

>FNaF

Baby's first steps out of the closet.
Or at least that was my fandom awakening.

Otherwise it's just been there since I've seen Grizzlys.


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 29, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> I was born and saw animals.
> 
> 
> 
> . . . but actually, I can't really pinpoint anything because I started drawing animals as soon as I could pick up a pencil and I made characters based on my stuffed animals since I was 3-4 xD



Basically, this.


For me, what I'd call "awakening" was finding out, only as an adult, that there are other people sharing this strange preoccupation with anthropomorphic animals taken seriously.

I think it was looking up something about animal totems, which brought me to Goldenwolf's werewolf & tribal anthro art, and then from links and references I suddenly found out it's a whole genre, and pretty expansive interest to many.

I still remember the shock of finding that what I carried whole my life as a little embarrassing personal secret, thinking I'm alone in this, is actually such a big thing out there in the Internet world.


----------



## Licari (Nov 30, 2019)

When I was younger my Grandfather taught me of the land, then of mythos of people who were one with nature.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Dec 1, 2019)

Cleo from Heathcliff, Miss Kitty Mouse from Great Mouse Detective (Saw this when it first came out in theaters in 86 3 times when i lived in St Louis), M'ress from Star Trek, Maid Marian and Cheetara/Pumarya from Thundercats all were my first furry character crushes at age 4 back in 86 and i learned about the furry fandom in the 90s and been a half-human/half cat person.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 1, 2019)

Definitely Sonic the hedgehog. I didn't even know what furry was until I got more into the Sonic fandom and created my OC. She's evolved since then, and still evolving to this day.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 1, 2019)

Disney's _Robin Hood_ was one of my favorite movies as a kid but _The Secret of Nimh_ was the first to awaken my affinity for anthro animal characters.

My love for dragons was awakened later when I was in high school.


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 2, 2019)

Honestly, it's something I've been doing in my head long before the internet was a common thing, let alone me being old enough to use it and find out about furries lmaooo. The earliest memory I have that involves a furry mentality was being on the bus in kindergarten and imagining what me and my classmates would look like as anthro animals. When the teachers would do those activities where they have you draw yourself doing your dream job or make a picture of your family, I would always make us animals and it puzzled a lot of teachers lol. My parents always thought it was adorable tho and always supported it. 

I didn't really know what the furry fandom was until the summer of like 2009 after my freshman year in high school, though by that point I had been one for a long time. I drew furry art all day and sometimes wore a fox tail keychain on my hip so other kids noticed, they just didn't really care and never said anything to me about it so me being a furry never even crossed my mind. But one time a chick who wasn't necessarily a bully but was kinda blunt and callous called me a furry and it dawned on me that I was lol.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 2, 2019)

When I saw Ninjara from TMNT the first time.  She drew me into comics and I so wanted not to be like her, but be her.  She was so cool, I secretly wished mutagen was real.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 3, 2019)

Telnac said:


> Disney's _Robin Hood_ was one of my favorite movies as a kid but _The Secret of Nimh_ was the first to awaken my affinity for anthro animal characters.
> 
> My love for dragons was awakened later when I was in high school.



Yes! Ha. Someone else cited _Robin Hood._ Also caught a Maid Marian up there too. Was at a furry panel where most people hadn't even seen it... Kids these days. Granted, having rewatched it, its kinda a crappy movie. 

I didn't catch anyone citing Lola Bunny, which is a surprise, last thread on this she came up a lot. Honestly, I think I found the furry fandom searching for pictures of Juhani from Knights of the Old Republic. She's not even good looking, but there you have it.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 3, 2019)

I always liked anthro cartoons growing up. Reading Redwall made me want to be a Squirrel though. Wolves came later x3
Then I made a worgen on World of Warcraft when it became an option.

Discovered the community shortly after when looking for cool looking worgen art... Ok I found a lot of lewd..


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 3, 2019)

...


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 3, 2019)

*Mine was the moon charm from the terraria. My fursona still has that moon charm mark on his arm.*


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Dec 9, 2019)

I really loved the sly games as a child. I got sly 3 for my 8th birthday. I become crazy about drawing the characters in the game. I drew them in class all the time. I drew sly so much my teacher thought I had become crazy and had to ask my parents why I was always drawing this "cat" (Sly is a racoon for those who don't know). I had always loved antros but sly really peaked my interest. I love all the sly games to this day and I come back to the games every once on awhile.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Dec 23, 2019)

I was watching one of the Ice Age movies in high school..I think it was the second one..Then I got bored and left to "use the bathroom" (skip class) to walk around, and started thinking about how it would be if I were a wild cat. Then my first fursona came by, a red mountain lion. I went from a mountain lion, to a black tiger with white stripes, to what I am today.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 24, 2019)

Noticing how spicy Fox’s butt is in Starfox Adventures.


----------



## kiroku (Dec 24, 2019)

Felix Bernard said:


> Noticing how spicy Fox’s butt is in Starfox Adventures.



This ^
Between Krystal,  General Scales, and Fox my young self at the time had no chance after that.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 24, 2019)

kiroku said:


> This ^
> Between Krystal,  General Scales, and Fox my young self at the time had no chance after that.


----------



## RobyTheHardGamer (Dec 28, 2019)

At first, I was only a brony for last couple of years (even tho it’s an separate fandom, I still consider that regarding MLP as an “furry” thing is fair), dived into furries just a few mouths ago, and so far this fandom been promising too, and also discovered that my interest is not limited to just ponies.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 28, 2019)

My awakening moment was a bit offbeat. It uh... Was an NSFW Egyptian-themed sequence that involved snuff, starring an antrho fox, like yours truly.


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 29, 2019)

Despite being a fan of cute cartoon animals as a small child, thanks to Disney, I think I got serious about anthro characters during my rabid Sonic the Hedgehog fan phase...
My little brother, cousins, and I would spend hours replaying the games and making our own fan-comics out of crayon. 
I think my first OC was a recolor of Sonic. Just a yellow Sonic... And later I also made a blue Tails, and a red Amy. I was such an original child! 
We would have sleepovers dedicated to geeking out on Sonic lol.  Good times. I still enjoy those games that I grew up with.


----------



## MercuryCafe (Dec 30, 2019)

mine was neopets, i was checking out peoples neopet pages and saw a couple with anthro art on them, and immediately was hooked. i started drawing my own neopets as anthros and even got my friends into it, it was way more than a couple of years before i realized that they were furries LOL or that there was any sort of association with them. 

I just though they were cute!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 30, 2019)

Porn porn porn. But for real I've always liked furry stuff. I remember playing games like Spyro, Crash, and Scaler ( great old game. Highly recommend ). I don't know if I really had an awakening until porn porn porn though.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

just the thought of being my fursona and making friends with people who are like me made me inspired to join


----------



## metatherat (Mar 27, 2020)

Well, there was this old webcomic called Dragon-Tails, and it had a bunch of furs and proto-furs roleplaying on the forums. That sort of got me started... and then someone there mentioned SCFA/Yerf. At that moment I was pretty much doomed instantly. You know how some people have had this long and gradual process where they slowly come to think of themselves as furries? Yeah, that did not happen to me. What happened was that I saw Yerf for the first time, decided that whatever this was, it was the best anything I had ever seen, and that this was going to be me too, from this point onward.

Later on I found the Transformation Story Archive, and, well... Things sort of proceeded towards a more fetishy direction very rapidly from there... 

I actually wrote a whole long FA journal entry about this very topic: www.furaffinity.net: My path to the fandom -- metatherat's Journal

Thanks for this thread, btw. These are always interesting


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 27, 2020)

Felix Bernard said:


> Noticing how spicy Fox’s butt is in Starfox Adventures.


this was you I think.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 27, 2020)

Honestly, I'm not sure. I started having a vague interest in furries at around 15. I was introduced to them by someone in a game I was playing, and I found the concept of having an animal persona fascinating. I stuck my head in the fandom on and off for a few years, trying to make anthro characters and quickly abandoning them and the fandom over and over. I struggled with making characters I could connect with, and it wasn't until I found another interest, which was monsters, that I was able to.

So this is the reason why most of my OCs have a monster aesthetic. So I'd say when I finally connected with one my characters for the first time (which was Jack), that was my "awakening."

This was April 2019 after his redesign. I've been in the fandom firmly ever since.


----------



## Frenchfriedfries (Mar 27, 2020)

My friends turned me into a furry. At first I acted like I hated the fandom, (although I was secretly intrigued by it) then one of my friends recommended me some Jay Naylor comic (can't remember the name of it) and it all went downhill from there.

It's been about 10 years and I still haven't made a 'sona so there's that lol.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

I think it was always a part of me to a degree, but I had a bf in high school who showed me some adult material and I think that was when it all came crashing down around me, so to speak.
That's when I learned the fandom existed.

Was only a matter of time before I embraced it.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I think it was always a part of me to a degree, but I had a bf in high school who showed me some adult material and I think that was when it all came crashing down around me, so to speak.
> That's when I learned the fandom existed.
> 
> Was only a matter of time before I embraced it.


that seems like a stinky way to see it, especially for the first time, lol,


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> that seems like a stinky way to see it, especially for the first time, lol,


It's all subjective.

All that matters now is that I'm here and I'm not a total miscreant, right? ;3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 27, 2020)

More like Sonic fan who is okay with anthro style. Some of my works are very serious for both forms though, all war and whatnot.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It's all subjective.
> 
> All that matters now is that I'm here and I'm not a total miscreant, right? ;3


lol, i know you aren't ^w^


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> lol, i know you aren't ^w^


Could just be lulling you into a false sense of security ;V


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Could just be lulling you into a false sense of security ;V


ThAtS kInDa CoNcErNiNg O-o


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 28, 2020)

(14 years ago)

Nine year old me: *playing Spyro year of the dragon*.  " wow, Bianca is kinda pretty."


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 28, 2020)

It was late at night, on a Friday,
I was at a bar having a few drinks with some friends.
I stepped outside into an alley for a smoke.

This person in an animal costume approached me.
He said hey, mind if I bludge a cig?
I was like, ok, here, take one.
I turned my back for one moment, the person in the animal costume grabs me from behind, gropes me and then says hey, do you like how that feels, buckaroo?
I said mmm, yes, that feels good, do it again!

From that night on I realised that I am a furry.


----------



## Yav (Mar 28, 2020)

when i told @Deathless that i was a furry was pretty much the day I started caring about it again (like december 2016 right before we joined the forums)
i was a furry way before that point (thanks to epic minecraft skins~~!! and fnaf) but i decided to finally be more open about it then


----------



## Deathless (Mar 28, 2020)

I've always had an interest in werewolves and all that (I loved Thriller, American Werewolf in London, etc) and I guess that kind of turned me into calling myself a furry. I remember like two years before saying how I thought fursuits were cool and I want one but also clarifying I'm not a furry because for some reason I shamed it. Now, I usually joke about being a furry more for the meme, but I still care about my 50 OCs and my fursuit.


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

I was in a shoe shop getting my school shoes fitted and there was a little TV in there to stop the kids from throwing tantrums. Madagascar came on the TV and I just remember thinking how nice the designs of the lemurs were, like from an aesthetic perspective how much nicer they were to look at than the one or two animated humans in the movie. I remember thinking about it all the way back from the mall. A very vivid and specific memory.


----------



## BayoDino (Apr 30, 2020)

Slugterra.


----------



## Herdingcats (May 1, 2020)

I always liked anthro animals, but I'd say Zootopia got me into the fandom. Then me being sad that I couldn't play as an animal character in Animal Crossing.


----------



## TheKeybasHGirl (May 5, 2020)

Mostly because of Shows and Movies with Animals as main characters. Then I realized that i'm slowly turning into a furry.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 5, 2020)

I don't know where it exactly happened, or even if it happened at all. I never really liked Disney cartoons, most of the video games I played never focused on characters, and I read whatever books were given to read during school reading assignments, and none of them were xenofiction of any sorts.

However, I can assume that what pushed me into it was then, at the time, the sheer diversity of creatures that existed. Where as all animated things and most artwork focused on the same generic Eurocentric humans, the world of anthromorphism had all sorts of amazing things in it.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 5, 2020)

Pokemons like lucario and Krystal from the starfox games and I seemed to really enjoy it as I have seen how to make fursuit videos on them back then.


----------



## Aura330 (May 5, 2020)

Well I’ve been big into Pokémon forever, also grown up a Disney lover so I watched a shit ton of Disney movies. I had a “furry crush,” if you will, on Kovu from the Lion King 2 in like elementary school (though I didn’t realize it then lmao) and got super into the Warrior Cats series in middle school. Then in high school I completely rejected furries until my junior year when I dated a furry and we’ve broken up since then but I stuck with the fandom since he opened my eyes to it, and it makes me really happy!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 5, 2020)

Same and the lion king too


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 5, 2020)

Thundercats 2011 I also like too


----------



## Glossolalia (May 5, 2020)

I don't think I really had a specific moment. I've loved cartoons for as long as I can remember, and I went through a big dragon phase as a kid that never completely ended. I kind of wish I could remember the first time I heard of the furry fandom- it was probably some time in junior high. In high school I loved looking at pictures of fursuits and even attempted a simple fursuit head (all while not considering myself a furry). Furryness as a whole sort of grew on me bit by bit.


----------



## VeeStars (May 5, 2020)

I feel like the lame one haha. I didn't really have an 'awakening' or a reason to become a furry, I just... am? One day I was normal and now I'm corrupted. :/


----------



## Zehlua (May 6, 2020)

Birth
I have been a furry for as long as I can remember!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 6, 2020)

Since my oldest memory, the animal animes were the only things that took part of my hospitalized childhood. There are nothing between my birth and this in my memory, so yea.

I don't even remember their title but it is certain that they were overwhelmingly cute for my age, and full of cats as well with other animals. Of course, some of them were animals as humans, which intrigued me a lot. Just like any other common kids would do, I loved them so much and loved roleplaying with them even after I went to kindergarten.

But maybe since they were all of my childhood or something. I couldn't help wanting more and thankfully, the tons of unknown source medias as well as Ghibli, Disney, Dreamworks and WarnerBros. aided my taste of it, whether they were about felines or not. And it went on and on...

Later it turned out that the animal characteristics/instincts setup were more appealing to me than simply having the so called 'kid friendly animal-like-humans'. (They are simply 'common' human-ish characters while the only animal thing was their appearance, I wanted more than that.)

But then, I was also craving for character designs at the same time. Digimon and Pokemon fulfilled this with their various cool and/or cute designs while Disney, Dreamworks and WB stayed in classic design. (Yet Disney and Dreamworks weren't really split studios by then.)

And later they started showing out some fictional species like Ghibli did first (for me), which were kinda awkward but succeeded gaining my interests. And my textbook doodles were full of the animals I liked. (Somehow WB faded from my interests but still takes important part of my childhood.)

While I still didn't know that the Furry fandom existed, I succeeded gathering people with the same interests and started a RP group, which handled the animals with human intellect, and ended up on Pokemon RP as we could save time setting up various things since Pokemon itself has one of the best structure of setups. I was starting to get going with the so called 'Gijinkas', or 'NekoMimi', and later ended up building our own universe with human-animals. Derparting Pokemon since we knew they had one of the most defense with their copyrights, in case we get to develop something official and maybe further, commercial.

However, while other group members seemed satisfied with and were sticking to Gijinkas, I was more into animal-wise characteristics. I already knew there were Furries but didn't know it had a name and not to mention the fandoms. I felt like I had somewhere else to fit in but had no idea how and where.

Later there developed toxic yet shady politics in our group that made me abandon the group and get going.(They never heed) I wandered a lot both online and offline as I "wasn't the age of loving animal characters". Yes, the society isn't friendly to anything that's not within range of 'common sense', which made me wander, challenge and then break down. During these times, my personality had changed and started to guard myself, and stand on my own mentally(which is still uneasy). And then I found out the characteristics of domestic cats best fit my various split personalities and decided to go for it. (Not to mention I loved cats further before this.) Thanks to this, I can manage to stick to only two of my split personalities which made me lose myself.

While handling with my split personality issue and in search for a good place to settle on, drifting lasted for years until recently, which is last year. I finally reached Fur Affinity. As I reached and decided to join the party, I already had tons of 'informations' that people saying Furries are, you know, they say weird for some reasons and are very, very weird if not anti-social as these infos suggested.

But fortunately or not, my priority was leaning to find somewhere to rest my lone soul (cuz I fit nowhere) than keeping vigilance and not stepping in. And surprisingly, not as I expected, people here were very welcoming and I successfully joined the party without any bit of worries that made me think Furries are otherwise. It appears that these infos were biased against the Furry fandom, just like any antis would do on anything else. It made me even more certain that people out there who were creating and/or distributing false or exaggerated informations are always there doing their job, well done.

Now that I'm here, this fandom, FA, is the final page of my chronicles. I'm very satisfied with the experiences here and not planning to leave any soon. Plus, sharing and discussing is my favourite activity besides doing visual art and musics, which makes FA even greater for me.


----------



## farraigeart (May 6, 2020)

hmm, i definitely never had the _"wow this anthro character is a cutie"_ awakening bc even now I've never found furries attractive- I just love how aesthetically appealing they are

that being said, I think the honest answer is I just never grew out of loving cartoons and therefore fun anthro characters. and then being SUPER into fantasy and dragons for sure helped with that. if a fantasy RPG offered to let me be some cat creature or whatever I was ON that

I think the "true" awakening was just when I decided that I 100% wanted to be portrayed as some sort of critter (dragon) (definitely wanted to be a dragon)


----------



## Birdbf (May 7, 2020)

It started with Inuyasha at like... 6 years old. Wolf Sesshomaru could get it, even as I’m nearing my mid-20s.


----------



## Kinoko (May 8, 2020)

The jungle book. I had a weird crush on that snake when I was 5 lmao. Also Pokemon in preschool


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2020)

The day I was bitten by a radioactive furry


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 18, 2020)

I kinda had a new awakening after watching Beastars.
I have a whole new perspective on what it's like to be a species of Order Carnivora after that.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

I had that awakening when I first saw what a furry was. That, and i was curious as to what they were. Upon seeing what furries were, and the different kinds of furries from watching Youtube, (Yes, it was Majira Strawberry, who else?), I had my interest aroused. The only issue was now deciding on what to be.......


----------



## Lucyfur (May 18, 2020)

TBH I hate how a lot of things are tied to me being trans one way or the other, because f*ck me my furry realization/awakening was after my gender realization as a youngster.
I went through different phases of how to identify with something as myself to like portray me as a way to cope with being in the closet.

Tried playing games using female characters, but got picked on by my older brother and father for it... thanks fam'... Went deeper into obscurity from their glances through role playing servers and such like super hero supernatural settings nothing NSFW but yeah, and eventually that had led me to more character creation.
I had been an adult at this point about to roll out to the military before being kicked to the streets and I was watching Chip and Dales Rescue Rangers I had uhhh definitely not pirated and Gadget just hit me. And I was like oh that.. that is a character idea and from there I had made numerous OC Sonas until I finally came to being with Lucy who really reflects me.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> TBH I hate how a lot of things are tied to me being trans one way or the other, because f*ck me my furry realization/awakening was after my gender realization as a youngster.
> I went through different phases of how to identify with something as myself to like portray me as a way to cope with being in the closet.
> 
> Tried playing games using female characters, but got picked on by my older brother and father for it... thanks fam'... Went deeper into obscurity from their glances through role playing servers and such like super hero supernatural settings nothing NSFW but yeah, and eventually that had led me to more character creation.
> I had been an adult at this point about to roll out to the military before being kicked to the streets and I was watching Chip and Dales Rescue Rangers I had uhhh definitely not pirated and Gadget just hit me. And I was like oh that.. that is a character idea and from there I had made numerous OC Sonas until I finally came to being with Lucy who really reflects me.




Interesting.....that sounds like quite the experience


----------



## Lucyfur (May 18, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Interesting.....that sounds like quite the experience


It was quite the journey lol.
But hey it got me to where I am today so I must have done something right or failed brilliantly upwards.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

my brother tell me furry bad so i see the furry and furry isn't bad


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

why did i speak like a caveman


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> It was quite the journey lol.
> But hey it got me to where I am today so I must have done something right or failed brilliantly upwards.




If you are here, you succeeded! Bested all the odds my friend!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> why did i speak like a caveman




Don't worry, it happens


----------



## haremoon (Jul 26, 2020)

LionLimner said:


> ...If you had one/remember it! I'm curious to see where people found out about their love of seeing animals anthropomorphized.
> 
> In my case, at risk of sounding cliche, I always loved Disney's Robin Hood. I also found "The cat returns" by Studio Ghibli to be a great introduction to whimsical cats.
> 
> I'm excited to see where this thread leads!



cliche or not, it was Robin Hood for me too! i was totally enamored of that movie as a kid and tbqh, still am.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 26, 2020)

Erm... it was kind of the nsfw side, lol. Stumbled into it on an... adult site.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 14, 2020)

Well, being a furry just naturally happened through my love of animals.

I’ve been around just about every type of animal there is, from house pets, to farm animals, and even exotic ones. When I found anthro art for the first time, it just felt like the expected evolution of things.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 14, 2020)

Something Awful's "Awful Link of the Day", a post on the front page ragging on furries, showcasing some of the most horrible art and aspects of the community. Despite this negative introduction... I realized there was a word for what I was and had always felt.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 14, 2020)

Considering we used to play pretend as Pokemon PMD style back in gen 2 days, I think that plays a part, but I think Sonic the Hedgehog really pushed me in that direction with fanart.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 14, 2020)

You guys are all fancy, I just came here on day and didn't leave.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 14, 2020)

Watching _Tiny Toon Adventures _reruns on Nickelodeon as a kid, I would imagine certain characters being in the show and would fantasize about episodes in my head with said characters that interacted with the established troupe of colorful toons. I'd do this with other shows much into my later childhood when Pokemon and Digimon came into the scene, but I would say _Tiny Toon Adventures _is where I FIRST really enjoyed the idea of a universe with anthropomorphic characters.

Granted, I didn't know about the fandom until I was 19 years old. I was pretty amazed when I came across it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

I dunno. It just kinda happened.
Growing up in the 90s, there were TONS of anthro characters on tv and video games.
Disney and WB were big deals.
Biker Mice From Mars, Street Sharks, Sonic The Hedgehog, Talespin, Chip & Dale Rescue Rangers, etc.
Same with video games.
Star Fox, Sonic again, Klonoa, Crash Bandicoot, the list goes on.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

I had been watching some vore videos, and my brain just went "this feels right" then like a day later Dergen appeared fully formed in a dream, and I was like "well guess I'm a furry now." Told a friend who had come out as a furry a few weeks prior, and that was that.


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Oct 17, 2020)

It was during a time when I was young and sick in bed. I watched the Balto movie with Aleu and grew a crush on her. That was when it all clicked. Also worth mentioning that it was a time where I was playing the GCN Animal Crossing, so I later crushed on Freya as well. I’m not picky about species and enjoy a good variety, but because of my childhood crushed, I like canine characters the best even though that’s not the most original.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 19, 2020)

Hard to say when it happened for me. Probably came from old media featuring talking animals, werewolves and mons like Pokemon and Digimon though. Especially Renamon which was probably the first kinda anthromorphic thing I noticed.


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 19, 2020)

A mix between Inuyasha, Balto, and Lion King. 

I was a weeb, I loved Balto's spirit, and Scar was hot. I'm sure I'll get canceled for this


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 19, 2020)

MattsyKun said:


> Scar was hot.


*adds to quote collection*


----------



## Zer0XP1nK (Oct 20, 2020)

my "awakening" was when I discovered this page, the truth before I didn't like it but now that I see it, it's not bad at all


----------



## Rystren (Oct 20, 2020)

Mainly it was the whole thing of being viciously bullied growing up. I was at a state of wanting to be dead or not be human at all. After seeing (searching) a lot of tf art... well. Here I am


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (Oct 20, 2020)

Dog's Days of Summer by Blotch <3


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 21, 2020)

I'd always been drawn to non-human characters in media, even if they weren't strictly "furry", like Halo elites. Though there was no particular piece of media that directly made me decide on joining the fandom, I clearly remember one afternoon back in 2016 when I was questioning why I always found human characters so boring compared to non-human characters, then the furry fandom randomly popped in my head. Basically I went,
"Nah lol"
...
"WAIT A MINUTE-"

Made an FA account and started watching the YouTube channel Culturally F'd that same day to get some proper footing in the fandom. Was really unsure about it at first but watching that dude's vids really solidified my resolve and made me realize this was absolutely something I wanted to be a part of. The next few months were by far the best months of my life.


----------



## Vantablue (Oct 22, 2020)

I found out pretty early on. I grew up watching a LOT of furry stuff like the Land Before Time series, the Lilo and Stitch series, the Care Bears, and a bunch of anthro movies like Happy Feet, Madagascar, Kung Fu Panda, etc. Some of the characters (especially some of the experiments from Lilo and Stitch) became "imaginary friends" of mine. Around middle school I started figuring out I had a claw fetish. The point of no return was in 2011 when I saw the hawk in Rango show off its claws and slice the outhouse apart in a commercial, and then scratch its claws on a glass bottle in the "Rolling Bottle" clip (hence my avatar). I started finding out about vore channels last year and now I have a claw fetish AND a maw fetish lol


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

I’ve always liked animals. I actually wanted to be a vet when I was younger. I would read stuff like Redwall and watch animal documentaries and stuff. I think I first learned of furry on Discord. Searched it up myself and thought it was pretty cool. I had imagined myself as an animal since I was very young.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 8, 2020)

I got into transformation mostly thanks to certain websites and I remember getting into the concept of werecreatures because of Big Wolf On Campus, the Thriller music video and Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  My first major furry awakening and also crush just happened to be the koala character from Taz-Mania (I have a koala obsession).


----------

